# Grilling Method, Help



## giggler (Mar 24, 2008)

Having a fight, and trying to compromise..

My Method (Texas)... choose your meat, Usually thick Pork Country style ribs, but also 1/2 chickens or Raw sausage..

cook on hot side of grill 'till seared, then low 'till 10 min. short of done, then "slather" with your choice of sauce, do not burn sauce...( I like a red Texas, spicy, sweet sauce). let meat rest, then eat.

SO's method, (Kansas City)... same meats, dry rub , let sit, then cook on fairly high 'till done, put in oven at Low for a while, then serve with a side plate of sauce for dipping, likes Gate's Kansas City Original Sauce. 

This KS sauce is so strange to me. I think sauce should be cooked on the meat, not served on the side right out of the bottle!

Is there a "compromise" here? or are we just going to have to use two grills?

Thanks, Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2008)

Cut the ribs or half chickens into two portions.  Put sauce on your meat and don't put sauce on hers...


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree, each person should be pleased.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Mar 24, 2008)

...or you can just takes turns.  "This time I'll do it my way, next time we'll do it your way".


----------



## NAchef (Mar 25, 2008)

Two grills = twice as much meat!!!

Nothing wrong with that compromise!


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 26, 2008)

I have to agree that I prefer a typical BBQ sauce cooked and slightly caramelized on the grill.  

However, I have some recipes (Tequila lime ribs for one) that don't really use a sauce per se.  Instead they are marinated 12-24 hours, then grilled while basting regularly with the remaining marinade.  It's a fairly thin marinade, mostly olive oil, tequila and lime juice with some added flavors.  The taste is obviously totally different from a typical barbeque, but a wonderful change from the same old ribs.


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 10, 2008)

that's why Andy M is the moderator I suppose...personally I liked smoked -no sauce


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm all for Texas style!  That's way my family always grilled when I was growing up.  My DH is used to his mom making up weird things and throwing them on the grill (steak marinated in salad dressing? ) so I tend to win and get my way.  Then again that's also because he walks away and burns food so I always tend the grill.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 21, 2008)

*I say, sit down, have a cocktail, watch the fight and let someone else cook.*
*                    No really, I'm with RPCookin on both counts*

*                    1, 2, 3, 7 ,9 10.............YOUR OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 21, 2008)

CeliacFamilyCook said:


> I'm all for Texas style!  That's way my family always grilled when I was growing up.  My DH is used to his mom making up weird things and throwing them on the grill (steak marinated in salad dressing? ) so I tend to win and get my way.  Then again that's also because he walks away and burns food so I always tend the grill.



Actually, marinating London broil in Italian dressing is pretty common. If the meat is tough, the vinegar will tenderize it.

I'm originally from the Midwest, though, so to me, a good steak needs nothing more than S&P, then (if I remember Dad's formula right) four minutes on one side, turn, three minutes on the other side, remove, let rest, eat 

Ribs, though - I like a lot of sauce, so I brush some on toward the end of the cooking time and serve more at the table for dipping. Best of both worlds


----------



## Wart (Apr 21, 2008)

giggler said:


> Having a fight, and trying to compromise..
> 
> My Method (Texas)... choose your meat, Usually thick Pork Country style ribs, but also 1/2 chickens or Raw sausage..
> 
> ...




Your BOTH wrong.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Apr 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, marinating London broil in Italian dressing is pretty common. If the meat is tough, the vinegar will tenderize it.
> 
> I'm originally from the Midwest, though, so to me, a good steak needs nothing more than S&P, then (if I remember Dad's formula right) four minutes on one side, turn, three minutes on the other side, remove, let rest, eat
> 
> Ribs, though - I like a lot of sauce, so I brush some on toward the end of the cooking time and serve more at the table for dipping. Best of both worlds


 
Yeah, that would be fine if it were the case...  She marinates EVERYTHING in it.  She had a fit when I refused to marinate my beautiful grass fed NY strips.  Those were not cheap steaks and I was not about to put salad dressing on them!


----------



## Wart (Apr 22, 2008)

CeliacFamilyCook said:


> Yeah, that would be fine if it were the case...  She marinates EVERYTHING in it.  *She had a fit when I refused to marinate my beautiful grass fed NY strips. * Those were not cheap steaks and I was not about to put salad dressing on them!




Cheap steaks or not it seems your SO is a 'ketchup eater'. You know those people who dump ketchup on everything even before they taste it? Your SO seems to have the same thing going except with dressing.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Apr 24, 2008)

Wart said:


> Cheap steaks or not it seems your SO is a 'ketchup eater'. You know those people who dump ketchup on everything even before they taste it? Your SO seems to have the same thing going except with dressing.


 
LOL, actually it's my MIL.  She probably doesn't even know what ketchup tastes like.  Everything she cooks is super bland and over done.  She gets LIVID if you ever put salt and pepper on anything she cooks.


----------

